# Christopher Campbell, Deck



## Mike Hemmington (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, trying to track down my cousin Christopher Campbell, I lost contact with Christopher way back in the '50's, I belive he sailed with Brocklebanks or Buries Marks but I'm far from sure. I do know he comes from S****horpe in Lincs'.

If anyone can help I will be most gratefull.

Kind Regards

Mike


----------

